# تعلم HYSYS بالصوت والصورة؟مع HYSYS User Guide



## softchem (13 فبراير 2007)

تعلم على استخدام برنامج HYSYS مع ملفات اخرى على الرابط:

http://www.uofaweb.ualberta.ca/cme/nav04.cfm?nav04=49885&nav03=49871&nav02=23336&nav01=36601


----------



## saidelsayed (15 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (15 فبراير 2007)

مشكور على الرابط


----------



## فتى الفرات (18 فبراير 2007)

مشكور على الرابط وتسلم يالغلا


----------



## islammasry (18 فبراير 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## بلدي (19 فبراير 2007)

حاول تزييل الملفات ولكن الرابط لا يعمل ، 
لو في شخص إستطاع تنزيل الملفات ، أرجوا أن ينزلها في الموقع لنستطيع تحميلها 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والإحترام 

م. وسام


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (5 مارس 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل هل توجد مساعدةو الله يجزاكم الخير


----------



## safa aldin (6 مارس 2007)

بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيكم


----------



## don moha (7 مارس 2007)

مشكووور اخوية و جاري التجربة ... ان شاء الله اتعلم هذا البرنامج و الفضل كله لك مشكور و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يحي الحربي (7 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك في جهودك
فعلا شي يستاهل........مشكووووووووور ياغالي


----------



## بلدي (7 مارس 2007)

مشكــوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور أخي العزيز
هذه أجمل هدية 
الله يوفقـك


----------



## مهندس كوكتيل (7 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## عبدالله مناصرة (7 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك
وألف شكر لك


----------



## CHE Amjad (7 مارس 2007)

كل الاحترام و التقدير


----------



## haadi (14 مارس 2007)

بارك الله لك أخي في وقتك و أعمالك
إلى المعالي دوما...


----------



## abd500s (21 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بو يعقوب (23 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبود20 (23 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخوي والى الامام ان شاء الله

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## منص** (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## silicon_100 (14 أكتوبر 2007)

thank you very much my friend


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (15 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## توفيق الجزايري (16 أكتوبر 2007)

thank u
i do my final project with this soft


----------



## revolutionneur (15 نوفمبر 2008)

mashkooor akhi


----------



## حسام ح (16 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## safa aldin (13 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (14 أغسطس 2010)

مشششششششششششككككككككككككووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## SuperPosition (16 أغسطس 2010)

thank you


----------



## اسلام سيدالحجازي (18 أغسطس 2010)

good
:15:


----------

